# phpBB3 and gallery integration



## HCP (Apr 14, 2006)

I already have a phpBB3 forum that's up and well. I used to use a Coppermine gallery that was bridged to my forum while it was still on phpBB2, but upgrading it broke the bridge of course.

Are there any gallery software that can be both bridged to phpBB3, AND have a feature that allows the admin to change the uploader of a photo? On many occasions, I want to upload photos on my member's behalf, since very few of them actually get around to doing it.


----------



## HCP (Apr 14, 2006)

*bump*


----------



## Jaxo (Feb 21, 2008)

Not sure if this helps. If you could use Coppermine still would you? Check out the link below.

http://www.phpbb.com/community/viewtopic.php?f=70&t=666235&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=coppermine

Hope this helps!


----------

